# GG-1 fans, take note!



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Many remember Elliott Welz who came to fame as a first-level restorer and painter of many GG-1 schemes, Lionel renditions and scale, etc. I just came across an eBay listing of his where he makes the comment, "Still doing it". If you're interested in seeing one of his offerings (shell only), google into eBay at this listing, if I'm allowed to print it: <http://www.ebay.com/itm/271162679953>
You can also contact Elliott Welz on his eBay name: <elwel (534 )> 

Apparently, he's still willing and able to work his magic...This guy is a big part of postwar Lionel restoration history!


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Which brings up an interesting debate topic. Does restoring a GG1 with faded stripes improve or diminish it's value?


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Things are only original once, so as far as I am concerned the answer is
diminished.

Pookybear


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

So I replaced my GG1 E-Unit and it's wonderful. I found gold replacement adhesive and water slide decals for stripes and lettering at traintender.com. However, my unit is a Brunswick green with silver stripes not gold like those at traintender. My collection is a family heirloom/heritage type to be handed down.

Would you? 
a) Leave as is
b) Re-stripe only in silver
c) Re-stripe in gold
d) other

TIA


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I have two hobbies, cars & toy trains.

The debate between original and restored is valid in both arenas, as is the term it's only original once.

On the car side I have seen numerous rare Corvettes and such come out of the woodwork and sell for great numbers. Recently, I think the trend has changed to "perfect" restorations bringing top dollar.

I would have to believe that a train would have to be extremely rare to pull better money than an excellent restoration.

Again, just one persons opinion!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They say some lost their stripes quicker then others.
If you not going to repaint it I think any new stripes would look out of place.

Did you try to clean it up yet?
See how it looks cleaned up first? *Take care of cleaning around the stripes.*

If it was mine I would try some of the polishing compound I use after giving it a bath.
*But would take extra caution when around the stripes or lettering.
*
See how it looks cleaned up?


----------



## rlplionel (Dec 5, 2013)

I vote to leave the stripes as they are after some careful cleaning of the shell.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

The one pictured and the condition it is in I vote for a total restoration. The way it is now it really not worth allot and never will. If your going to keep it I would for sure restore it.

I had mint in the box of every PW GG1 back in the 80's. They looked great and if I had the one pictured it would look just like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Re thinking the question about the color of the stripes, I though that the 2332 only came with the gold stripes?
You have silver?:dunno:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=2332

If yours are the original stripes they are not in that bad of shape.
I have seen others were you can barely make out any stripes at all.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Put my vote in for restoring it. If they only made a handful of that particular engine then it would be worth more as is. Then I am an operator, less of a collector. I like my traditional trains clean and sharp. Another option is to find another shell, one that has less intrinsic value and get that repainted. Or as some of us have done just get a Williams repro. Probably far less than professional paint job.

Pete


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

My thoughts would be depending on what your goals are. I watch the show American Pickers and they are always wanting everything in unrestored, original condition. If you are concerned about lowering the value of an antique, just try to clean it up gently. If you are not worried about that, restore it, run it, and enjoy it.

Art


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont think its value is so great that a good restoration will ruin it. That being said, it looks cool the way it is, and it would look cool redone. So the question that remains is what do you like? Its your gg1,so do what you like I like a little of both on my layout, some stuff looks brand new , other stuff is straight out of the attic, used and abused by kids and adults alike. Whatever you decide is a good choice!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

All helpful comments. Thank you. I thought the stripes were faded gold until I read this site's history and saw there was a silver striped variation:
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2332_electric.htm

Nothing I have is rare or of great value and I am not interested in preserving any collector value. My goal is to pass down the trains to my grown children. I want them repaired from the abuse I gave them as a kid, working well and restored as needed. I think the stripes help it be less of dark blob trundling around the track. 

I think I'll remove the existing stripes and replace with gold since that was a valid variation. Thanks again. I'll look for other threads on decal removal and cleanup.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I just received my 2332 GG1 back in time for Christmas after it's 6 month stay at the Len Carparelli home for wayward post war trains.

WHAT A DIFFERENCE!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks real nice! Enjoy.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I would leave it as original, it is a survivor.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------

